# My web site what do you think???



## ggttp (Sep 16, 2009)

Here it is.

www.ArboristAuthority.com


----------



## groundsmgr (Sep 17, 2009)

Good Job. Like the old crane. You don't always need the newest equipment out there. The older works just as good.
scotty


----------



## Daddy M Dawg (Sep 17, 2009)

Nice layout. I would remove the borrom layer where it says "Fortner and" on the top left but I'm picky. Also there are ways to increase visibility on search engines that you're missing. For a 1st site the photos are great though.


----------



## ggttp (Sep 19, 2009)

Any tips would be great!


----------



## tree MDS (Sep 20, 2009)

Looks good.

Did you get that nasty co-dom off that one tree by the chipper (the one with the mulch ring)?


----------



## chipmaker29 (Sep 21, 2009)

nice website for sure! good job on it. might try to do a small amount of cleanup on it but overall very nice, informative & professional.


----------



## Woodcutteranon (Oct 2, 2009)

Please don't think I am a wienie but I would like to offer you some tips on strategic grammar that can help grab the customer in the short time you have to get their attention.

Always write with the "Active voice" Not "Passive voice."


Here is an example


"In the business since 1991 giving us the experience and equipment to handle any job."

Rewrite this sentence to read something like..."We are Cincinnati's premiere Tree service since 1991. We have the experience and Equipment to handle any job."

This is similar to saying..."I drive the car." (Active voice) instead of "The car was driven by me." (Passive) 

In the active voice, you are the subject...the thing that is important to the customer. In the passive voice, the car is the subject, which is not what you want to communicate.



Try to distinguish each claim you make on the first page with a bullet point. That will draw the readers attention.



Also, its "workers compensation" not workmans.

I like the colors and your font. Also your credentials on the first page, BBB, show that you ain't some business with magnetic signs on your truck doors!

Good luck.


----------



## restoman (Oct 3, 2009)

I like how it loaded in about .5 seconds flat.


----------



## cowtipper (Oct 3, 2009)

*Feedback... LONG...*

Overall the site looks very good and looks like it was put together quite well.

With that said here is my feedback..
*
The home page *

1) Not sure what the company name is/should be? On the right pane it says Fortner and Sons Cincinnaite tree service (as a side note service is being covered up by the main pane) But in the main pane its just Fortner and Sons.

2) At the bottom on the page are those there as keys for searching? If they are try and put those words in text of what you are trying to say. The search engines will find them just as easy. Also the customer will know why they were pointed to your page.

3) As someone that all ways looking for information, they could use your site as a jumping off spot. For example if I wanted to know more about why I should care why you are a ISA member, link there site. Tie the gif from your page to ISA. You could do this with all your gif. Once you do that check and see if they will back link to you. That's how the search engines do there ranking.

4) If you are going to keep the text at the bottom of the page remove the blank spaces between the gooooogle search and wording. Cleans up page up a little.

5) Good placement of the the e-mail me button.


*Services Page*

1) Again is the name Tree Care Cincinnati (On the right side) or Fortner & Sons

2) For me the photos on the left are longer then the text. It just might be my screen setup.
*
Testimonials Page*

1) I think I would say this is the best page for the following... The placement of the review box. If you could do that with Home page #3 from above that would work. Each review is tied to the photos to the right. As a side note for me... if I select on one photo I would like to next through all the photos just not one or two. I look at this way if I want to see what you have done I only need to click on one photo and click though them all. Other wise I have to click a min of 5 times just to see the first photo. Remever that's just me.
*
Videos page.*

1) ah not sure what to say... Over all good it took a little time to load, but that not because of you web page, its because of Youtub.

2) E-mail me botton

*Gallery page*

1) I would just clean up the extra space in stump grinding section.

2) oh ya add the e-mail me button, should be on every page and if possible same location ie bottom right side

3) From the Testimonials Page page on working though the photos. Again that's a lot of mouse clicks to see all the photos

4) Wording on the upper left. See above on cleaning that up.

*Coupons page*

1) E-mail me botton

2) Wording on the upper left.

3) This page could be lied out several ways. The customer could just print the page or have them in a PDF file and thats what they print. I would say for now its good to go like it is.
*
Insurance*

1) yep e-mail me botton

2) I understand that you want the customer to see you have Insurance and all that but not sure if I would allow them to see the Polcy number. You never know someone could print that page off and pass it off as their own. I would put some where on the page that if they would like the plocy number they can email or call you for that information.
*
Contact page*

1) I would put your direct contact information above the contact form. If I was a customer and need to get in contact with you ASAP, or need to talk to someone I would want to see that info first. Some people wont take the time to read the whole page. At the same time if I wanted to send you an email I want to see that first. Just do a coin toss on this one.

2) Stuff on the upper lift (I just don't like it... extra stuff on the page.... Would not be so bad if it was like that on all pages but its not..

Over all site.. make sure all text is the same type and size through out the site, unless you want to point something out. I think the text on the services and testimonials are different size. Again you want to make it floooooowwwwww. 

So for being so long winded on this... I do this as part of my job... I'm part program manager/design/coder/test, I do contract work for a large software company... I say there name out loud but is starts with a .... time to go...

As I said above good site and look like you/someone spent time thinking the though...


----------



## southsoundtree (Oct 3, 2009)

RE: testimonials

It would be great if there was contact info for any of the customers so that the potential customer can at least feel like they can reach the actual person.

If you have any customers that would allow you to pass along their email or phone number to individual customers (not post online, perhaps), that would be a boost. 

Good work.


----------



## M.D. Vaden (Oct 12, 2009)

Looks pretty good. Good URL choice.

Is the google search box a real need? Does not seem to match.

In the first paragraphs on the home page, consider removing the 2nd "We", and replacing is with "striving" rather than "strive", preceeded by a comma. Make the two sentences into one, without 2 wees.

Add "control" after the ash borer, since you don't supply the insect itself.

The contact info is really easy to find and read.


----------



## jzgator (Oct 12, 2009)

Looks good and loads fast. Maybe a little "touch up" on the grammer.


----------



## M.D. Vaden (Oct 12, 2009)

Also worth noting, is that the last two testimonial letters are identical, with different customer names.

Did one copy a letter by another ??


----------



## TheLumberJack (Oct 13, 2009)

Looks good!


----------



## splittah (Oct 13, 2009)

M.D. Vaden said:


> Also worth noting, is that the last two testimonial letters are identical, with different customer names.
> 
> Did one copy a letter by another ??



*I noticed the same thing..*

"I called them on a Friday for an estimate on a tree removal and they stopped out that day and was able to come the next day. The four guys who worked on the tree worked carefully and as a team. Each one had a job and they looked to work well together. The team removed the stump, seeded, and strawed and you could never tell there was a large tree there. The team was very polite and professional and used their time wisely. I would suggest them to anyone wanting quality work and care provided!" 





Customer From Bridgetown.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



I called them on a Friday for an estimate on a tree removal and they stopped out that day and was able to come the next day. The four guys who worked on the tree worked carefully and as a team. Each one had a job and they looked to work well together. The team removed the stump, seeded, and strawed and you could never tell there was a large tree there. The team was very polite and professional and used their time wisely. I would suggest them to anyone wanting quality work and care provided!



Brandon W. From Cleve





*Otherwise, I thought it looked good.*


----------

